# Armed Americans to march on DC Independence day



## Juggernaut

Saw this video on info wars thought it was very interesting. Worth watching in my opinion.


----------



## ekim

I'm all for it but as some have said the odds are that some will try to cause violence and make the police over react, not that the police will need much reason to get violent. If violence does come about, I would hope all that are injured would be on the government side.


----------



## PaulS

This is an heroic step in the fight for second amendment guaranteed rights but it is also a baited trap. All it would take is for one third party sniper to fire a round into a policeman and people will react. Will those who are injured and killed become martyrs for the cause? Or will they be touted as thugs who initiated shooting on the police? The answer is yes, they will. Each side will have enough to call it a win if violence breaks out. If the peaceful march goes off without a hitch then the gun lobby can say that they won and the anti-gun crowd can say that the "nutters" tried to prove something and they proved nothing. 
I am both glad and sorry that I am not closer because I would get involved but all I can do from here is cheer them on.
I hope the police can put their macho egos aside and let them practice their right to bear arms but I have my doubts. I suppose that only time will tell.


----------



## Tripper52

While I am a strong supporter of 2nd Ammend rights and am a gun owner, I can only see this as ending badly and giving the left and anti-gun crowd exactly what they want.


----------



## joec

Tripper52 said:


> While I am a strong supporter of 2nd Ammend rights and am a gun owner, I can only see this as ending badly and giving the left and anti-gun crowd exactly what they want.


I'm afraid I'm with you Tripper on this one. Not real smart going up against the government today as it isn't 1776 any more and the public is truly out gunned even by LEO's never mind the National Guard or the Military.


----------



## PaulS

There will likely be police there - DC police - to "control" the situation but the citizens have every right to walk peacefully through town bearing arms. That right was re-iterated by the supreme court and DC has ignored it long enough. Do they ignore the oath they took to support and defend the constitution or do they act like they usually do and try to arrest them. It would be less messy to kill them all but that isn't going to happen and the protesters won't provoke the police. The one thing that concerns me is a third party interfering with the demonstration in some hidden way.


----------



## Lucky Jim

If open carry is legally allowed in DC I shouldn't think the police will be able to do a thing about it.

PS- But there's always a risk to OC-ers because a citizen might shoot an OC-er dead and then tell the jury- "He was heading towards a school and children's playground and i didn't want to take the risk that he might start shooting them, so I shot him. After all, why would anybody be walking down the street with a gun in the first place?", and the jury probably wouldn't convict him.


----------



## tango

I'm with Tripper on this. Tis a bad idea and no good will come of it.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Tripper52 said:


> While I am a strong supporter of 2nd Ammend rights and am a gun owner, I can only see this as ending badly and giving the left and anti-gun crowd exactly what they want.


Yes it's a question of "image".
As a Brit it's absolutely none of my bizness but the US pro-gun organisations seem to have an image of being a bit too hard-headed and stubborn for their own good sometimes.
So maybe it'd be a good move for them to improve their image by saying to the Authorities- "We're decent level-headed peaceable people so let's work TOGETHER to keep guns out of the wrong hands"


----------



## HuntingHawk

I hope people are smarter then to try this crap.


----------



## dwight55

HuntingHawk said:


> I hope people are smarter then to try this crap.


That makes several of us,......... dumber that a whole box of rocks.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Moonshinedave

Yeah, I have to join the ones who think this is a bad idea. One mishap,or perhaps something started by a 3rd party and it could backfire and shine a bad light on people trying to defend the 2nd admin.


----------



## Leon

HuntingHawk said:


> I hope people are smarter then to try this crap.


Some will, I agree with the rhetoric entirely though. Now, say 90,000 people show up armed with loaded rifles, they would be shaking in their shoes and vomiting for fear in that white shit box. If the tagline of this whole thing included "and the police will stand down or be fired upon, and if this thing actually had some tactical leadership and massive support it would be a nightmare lose-lose for the government. Actually it's already a lose-lose situation for the government right now. This guy says thousands will show up armed, so they send some quivering woman DC cop out in front of the cameras to halfheartedly vow arrests she knows damn good and well she doesn't have the muscle to do. First of all, DC's laws are unconstitutional. Shall not be infringed means shall not be infringed. This applies to tanks, flamethrowers, machine guns, drones, tactical nuclear weapons- the whole nine yards. Liberals will argue that it's not an unlimited right. Show me one clause to the law of the land which states that. None do, thus the fact that anything referred to as 'arms' are broadly included.

But alas, unless they turn up in overwhelming numbers with an aggressive message meant to inspire fear in politicians, this won't amount to anything but a little water test. I am seeing this going ahead but the numbers may be low enough for DC police to handle, and as they handle EVERY situation they will be rude, brutal, overstep their authority unabashedly and hit women in the face with sticks for no reason like occupy wallstreet. I am counting on the crap they call DC cops giving their cause validity, they always do. If occupy had no moral standing before the protests started, they did as soon as officer Idiot McJackboots stepped onto the scene and hit some hot chick in the face with a baton for cheering. The good Irish town cop of yesteryear is just about extinct these days. What we are left with are borderline sociopaths and psychopaths who managed to hide the fact from an easily defeated vetting process. To these cops it's an us against them attitude, you're on the inside and you know it or you're not a cop. I know several dozen cops by name around here, the only decent good man I know is my friend Mixflip on youtube and he's one guy.


----------



## Juggernaut

Hopefully this does not end ugly. I can imagine what precautions the government will take to contain any possible fight and also what would happen if someone were to die. Scary stuff.


----------



## ekim

IMO, the only thing scary is that Americans have allowed this country and the government to get so screwed up to begin with. At some point a line must be drawn and it will be harder to draw that line the longer American citizens wait. Could this march get out of control, yes! Is the federal government already out of control, yes. As I see it we either get our rights back or we secede and let the rest of the liberal morons do as they see fit with they're socialized government and let free Americans live as they please. I for one don't want compromise, I'll take my freedom, faith, values and guns and they can pound sand. I think they will end up needing us more than we will need them!


----------



## Leon

ekim said:


> IMO, the only thing scary is that Americans have allowed this country and the government to get so screwed up to begin with. At some point a line must be drawn and it will be harder to draw that line the longer American citizens wait. Could this march get out of control, yes! Is the federal government already out of control, yes. As I see it we either get our rights back or we secede and let the rest of the liberal morons do as they see fit with they're socialized government and let free Americans live as they please. I for one don't want compromise, I'll take my freedom, faith, values and guns and they can pound sand. I think they will end up needing us more than we will need them!


And you would fall into the like 80% who agree with you. No, I and my many friends will not bend either. The administration can choose to see this or lose to it. See, the Obama supporters were just propaganda empowered tools but they will not raise their ugly heads a second time knowing in their hearts that it got them nothing. He's not slick willie. In fact he knows most black people and Hispanics view him as a liar now. He's shot his load and it was only a lackluster one at best. His false flags are laughably visible, his failures are glaring. Even democrat filth is abandoning ship in light of the realization that the real opinion is fully against Barry. They want to keep their cushy jobs. The only answer is cling onto, or turn against Barry. The wind is blowing the wrong way for Barry.


----------



## punch

You can bet you'ld be background checked out your hoo-haa and if you were not on the ATF Christmas Card list, you'ld surely be on it after you marched in that parade. I'm jus sayin'

punch


----------



## tango

An armed march in the Capitol will only allow the left to paint all gun owners (wether there or not), as -"far right wing, NRA wackos.
In this political climate, with the gun control issues still rumbling around, it's the last thing we need to be doing.

Think folks, please.


----------



## ekim

tango said:


> An armed march in the Capitol will only allow the left to paint all gun owners (wether there or not), as -"far right wing, NRA wackos.
> In this political climate, with the gun control issues still rumbling around, it's the last thing we need to be doing.
> 
> Think folks, please.


I agree 100%, bury your head in the sand and hope everything works out ok, it's worked so well already. We all know the government has our best interest at heart and would never overstep they'er authority. :roll: 20,000 plus gun laws haven't stop the Bg's but if one more gun control law is passed we can be safer. Restricting the law abiding citizens sure puts fear into those that willingly and knowingly break the laws.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

This can actually be one of several things.
1. People who attempt to break the law (DC is not an open carry place) to make some kind of point.
2. The march is infiltrated by persons who will intentionally set off violence.
3. The march is actually orchestrated by the Obama administration who will cause chaos.
If this march does take place, it will at best only lead to more gun control legislation, at worst it will lead to dire consequenses for gun owners.
There is no good outcome here. None whatsoever.
And anyone who relishes the thought of getting into a shooting conflict has obviously never been in one.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I just looked it up and it seems open-carry is illegal in DC, which means OC-ers on the march will be breaking the law.
The police will then be in the dilemma of either arresting everybody or doing nothing and looking stupid.

My guess is that the police will take the diplomatic middle way of not arresting anybody but will throw a line of officers across the streets to bar the marchers way, it's a tactic called "kettling" used by the Brit police to halt and contain marches and keep them bottled up in one small area. 
Alternatively the police might decide to make it a "moving" kettle, walking alongside the marchers down both sides of the street and in front and behind them to let them know whose boss like cowboys managing a trail drive. 
The only way to get out of the kettle would be to physically try to barge officers aside and that's when the arrests would come for technically assaulting the police.
All it'll take is for one OC hothead (or lefty plant) to fire a shot in the air, or for a troublemaking spectator to throw a firecracker for things to turn real ugly and the libs would love that!

Snippets from the web-
_"The march organiser is libertarian radio host Adam Kokesh and is advertised as an "Open Carry March on Washington" that could bring thousands of* illegally *displayed weapons into the nation's capital.
"This will be a non-violent event, unless the government chooses to make it violent. Should we meet physical resistance, we will peacefully turn back, having shown that free people are not welcome in Washington"

Open Carry March In Washington Seeks To Put 'Government On Notice' With Loaded Rifles_


----------



## 6811

this is very dangerous and the armed marchers should think about this. DC Police will be there and that is not a good thing. I say this is dangerous, but I believe this is neccesary. Marchers should also deploy people armed with Video cams at all times so that when the police starts something bad, it could be documented via video and audio.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

food for thought while i type up my reply.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

The Romans never allowed a trouble spot to remain simply to avoid going to war over it, because they knew that wars don't just go away, they are only postponed to someone else's advantage.-Machiavelli
Why wait for them to take us out one by one? together we are strong, alone we are weak, take it to em, postponing the inevitable only gives them more time to prepare and execute their plan to their advantage. most of you agree gun grabbing is on the top of the agenda so what exactly are we waiting for? martial law and our turn to have our door kicked in by 60 man swat team? the administration is intent on getting the guns one way or another, brain washing is rampant on the MSM and in hollywood, there is nothing we can do to change a libtards mind, back round checks would not have prevented sandy or aurora yet that is what they are using to push the agenda, it has nothing to do with protecting the innocent, it is 100% about dis arming the country to prevent the inevitable revolution, they know its coming, we know its coming so why are we sitting around letting them brain wash the youth, stock pile ammo, select fire AR 15's and dis arm returning veterans? remove the cancer in Washington and restore the bill of rights and constitution as originally written.


----------



## budgetprepp-n

I would think it would be easy to get some off duty policemen to unofficially escort them. (from any state) 
How many? As many as you can get.

I'm sure there are many that believe in the cause.


----------



## ekim

budgetprepp-n said:


> I would think it would be easy to get some off duty policemen to unofficially escort them. (from any state)
> How many? As many as you can get.
> 
> I'm sure there are many that believe in the cause.


There may be many that agree about gun control but I doubt most would partake in this march, their jobs could be on the line.


----------



## PaulS

Lucky jim, your sources are out of date.
Last year the supreme court ruled that the DC law against open carry was unconstitutional and thus null and void.
It is also a constitutionally protected right to peacefully assemble to redress the government with grievences.
This march it to show that we (the gun owners of the USA) will not stand by and let the "authorities" trample on our rights.
The organizer is a well-known activist with his own radio show and has a reputation for doing as he says.
If he gets the minimum number of marchers then on July 4th, 2013 they will march across the bridge into DC with guns strapped across their backs. 
If the are told to turn around before they get into DC then they will. If they are confronted after they enter DC they will attempt to turn around and leave. If they are met with violence then all bets are off and the first shots of a coming revolution may be fired on that day.


----------



## inceptor

PaulS said:


> Lucky jim, your sources are out of date.
> Last year the supreme court ruled that the DC law against open carry was unconstitutional and thus null and void.
> It is also a constitutionally protected right to peacefully assemble to redress the government with grievences.
> This march it to show that we (the gun owners of the USA) will not stand by and let the "authorities" trample on our rights.
> The organizer is a well-known activist with his own radio show and has a reputation for doing as he says.
> If he gets the minimum number of marchers then on July 4th, 2013 they will march across the bridge into DC with guns strapped across their backs.
> If the are told to turn around before they get into DC then they will. If they are confronted after they enter DC they will attempt to turn around and leave. If they are met with violence then all bets are off and the first shots of a coming revolution may be fired on that day.


You may want to read this article.

Protest group plans July 4 march on Washington with loaded rifles - The Washington Post


----------



## rice paddy daddy

ElPasoLoneWolf said:


> The Romans never allowed a trouble spot to remain simply to avoid going to war over it, because they knew that wars don't just go away, they are only postponed to someone else's advantage.-Machiavelli
> Why wait for them to take us out one by one? together we are strong, alone we are weak, take it to em, postponing the inevitable only gives them more time to prepare and execute their plan to their advantage. most of you agree gun grabbing is on the top of the agenda so what exactly are we waiting for? martial law and our turn to have our door kicked in by 60 man swat team? the administration is intent on getting the guns one way or another, brain washing is rampant on the MSM and in hollywood, there is nothing we can do to change a libtards mind, back round checks would not have prevented sandy or aurora yet that is what they are using to push the agenda, it has nothing to do with protecting the innocent, it is 100% about dis arming the country to prevent the inevitable revolution, they know its coming, we know its coming so why are we sitting around letting them brain wash the youth, stock pile ammo, select fire AR 15's and dis arm returning veterans? remove the cancer in Washington and restore the bill of rights and constitution as originally written.


Go ahead, bucko. Why don't you take point? I'll pass.
And what's with using Che as your avatar? (The younger people here might have to look up who Che was)
You are coming on awful strong for a newbie. Do you perhaps work for a government agency?


----------



## Meangreen

I gotta say that I think the march is a great idea but without the firearms. I think the whole thing is a publicity stunt and it will never happen but it’s putting the cause out there in people’s faces which is a good thing. The guy planning it has set the minimum amount of people at 10,000 which would be a daunting task for any department to arrest, process, and detain. I admire the resolve but I still think it’s a really a bad idea. I do believe more public actions such as peaceful marches and calling our elected officials and is great and should be done more often.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

@ RICE, work for the government, thats funny as for Che, he fought for what he believed was best for his country, it was full of prostitution, drugs and gambling, Batista was an american puppet, don't beleive all the crap our government tells you, yes Che he was a communist but *he fought to the death for his country and what he truly believed was a better future*, more than i can say for 99.9% of Americans today, Che was a man who gave his life for the better of his country and what he believed was a better way of life, do you think obama has the best intentions in his heart for this country? do you? I PROBABLY KNOW MORE ABOUT CHE THAN YOU DO POPS SO DONT ASK ME TO EDUCATE MYSELF ABOUT A MAN I TRULY ADMIRE AND HAVE STUDIED VERY WELL. And whats with your avatar? Proud of a failed proxy war that killed thousands of Americans for nothing?


----------



## Renec

@ EL..Chill out,bro.No need to jump on Daddy-O..and no need for the CAPS. Let's keep it civil..or go back to 4chan,eh?


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

Renec said:


> @ EL..Chill out,bro.No need to jump on Daddy-O..and no need for the CAPS. Let's keep it civil..or go back to 4chan,eh?


4chan? please elaborate?


----------



## Renec

without going into a long explanation..google search is your friend! do a little search,learn something new and share your knowledge when you return.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

Renec said:


> without going into a long explanation..google search is your friend! do a little search,learn something new and share your knowledge when you return.


I did, https://www.google.com/search?q=4ch...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
not much to share, you wanna be helpful and elaborate or keep up the smart a$$ attitude?


----------



## Renec

Your Search for knowlege was fruitless? How sad. let's just say.."Hackers and Trolls populate the 4chan message boards"..ever hear about the "Hacktivist" group Anonymous?..yep..your "style" reminds me of a few nice fellas I've run across from time to time on the interwebs..Internet tough guy..so "Hard" at the keyboard.My attitude is my own and I think I'll continue being the same fella I've always been. Just not impressed with your "friendly attitude" towards Daddy-O. This forum has a good vibe(as another member mentioned!)...don't ruin the groove,man!!


----------



## Hardknocks24

I feel the same way bad bad . It takes one set up for them to fire from our group . It will be like leading the lambs into the slaughter. F--- that noise.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

so some guy calls me an ignorant gov provocateur and i'm supposed to just sit down shut up and take it? i think not, now your implying im a hacker? or some web troll? really? I obviously dont spend as much time on the net as you do but w/e, you poke the bear expect to get mauled..now can we get back to the topic instead of calling the new guy a hacker or gov provocateur?


----------



## bennettvm

I can tell you that any of these people that march armed will be arrested. I work in DC and the cops do not play around with firearms in the city.


----------



## Renec

It's not always about how much time you spend..but how you spend your time is much more important!and I go back to my original request..just chill..no need for Bears here.Or at the Rally/March! Ha! back on topic!


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

Renec said:


> It's not always about how much time you spend..but how you spend your time is much more important!and I go back to my original request..just chill..no need for Bears here.Or at the Rally/March! Ha! back on topic!


That's what she said
Officially in hibernation 
Try not to disturb
:-D

#'s will be key like someone else posted earlier, if patriots out number LEO'S 4 to 1 or so it will be unlikely that they will be bothered in any way but with the history of opportunist feds who knows if they are planning to take advantage with some sort of black flag op.


----------



## Lucky Jim

PaulS said:


> Lucky jim, your sources are out of date.Last year the supreme court ruled that the DC law against open carry was unconstitutional and thus null and void....


Here's the DC law I was looking at, it was passed in 1969 but if it's now out of date there's no problem, the marchers can't be touched..

_"It shall be unlawful for any person to carry, exhibit, display, or draw any firearm, dagger, sword, knife or other cutting or stabbing instrument, club, or any other weapon apparently capable of producing bodily harm, in a manner, under circumstances, and at a time and place that either manifests an intent to intimidate another or that warrants alarm for the safety of other persons"_
http://apps.leg.wa.gov/rcw/default.aspx?cite=9.41.270

PS- But in that May 7th 2013 Washington Post article link that Inceptor posted, it says-
_"Washington allows residents to possess registered firearms on their property but forbids carrying them in public"_
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...b8e392-b727-11e2-aa9e-a02b765ff0ea_story.html

I give up, i've got more chance of understanding Abbot and Costello's "Who's on first base" explanation of baseball than I have of understanding US gun laws..


----------



## rice paddy daddy

ElPasoLoneWolf said:


> @ RICE, work for the government, thats funny as for Che, he fought for what he believed was best for his country, it was full of prostitution, drugs and gambling, Batista was an american puppet, don't beleive all the crap our government tells you, yes Che he was a communist but *he fought to the death for his country and what he truly believed was a better future*, more than i can say for 99.9% of Americans today, Che was a man who gave his life for the better of his country and what he believed was a better way of life, do you think obama has the best intentions in his heart for this country? do you? I PROBABLY KNOW MORE ABOUT CHE THAN YOU DO POPS SO DONT ASK ME TO EDUCATE MYSELF ABOUT A MAN I TRULY ADMIRE AND HAVE STUDIED VERY WELL. And whats with your avatar? Proud of a failed proxy war that killed thousands of Americans for nothing?


So, you are a communist?
Your sig line from Thomas Jefferson is hypocritical, since Che (your hero) and his best bud Fidel were both murderous tyrants.
Yes, I went halfway around the world to fight against men such as Che and Fidel. And we were winning when I left. 
Allow me to issue to you an invitation to the Vietnam section of Armchair General Forum, where you can debate the merits of the war. You may find kindred spirits there, we have actual Vietnamese and other communists as members. I would post a link, but you seem to be smart enough to find it on your own. If you dare.:lol:

Have a nice day.


----------



## Lucky Jim

My reading of Che is that his heart was in the right place in his desire to protect ordinary people from corrupt politicians and fat cat corporations, but he hitched his horse to the wrong wagon (communism) instead of going it alone and forming his own movement or political party


----------



## Meangreen

Here is a poem about Che that sums it up.

Che Guevara Was An Evil Unholy Thing
Che Guevara was evil, 
He was no hero.
Che murdered men, women, and children.
Children.
Che was a monster, 
Che was a rapist, 
Che was a child molester.
Che is nobody to idolize.
Che was the scum of the Earth.
When your children ask you, 
If monsters are real.
Tell them they are, 
And then tell them about, 
Che Guevara.
A piece of inhuman trash, 
That is Idolized by stupid, unknowing, uncaring people, 
That have been born, 
Somewhere, where stupidity, 
Still reigns.


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

rice paddy daddy said:


> So, you are a communist?
> Your sig line from Thomas Jefferson is hypocritical, since Che (your hero) and his best bud Fidel were both murderous tyrants.
> Yes, I went halfway around the world to fight against men such as Che and Fidel. And we were winning when I left.
> Allow me to issue to you an invitation to the Vietnam section of Armchair General Forum, where you can debate the merits of the war. You may find kindred spirits there, we have actual Vietnamese and other communists as members. I would post a link, but you seem to be smart enough to find it on your own. If you dare.:lol:
> 
> Have a nice day.


Nope, not a commi, my posts make it clear how I feel about socialist & communist ideology and not interested in arguing a war that was lost 50 years ago.

Happy *Victory* day, to you and our old communist allies.


----------



## Inor

ElPasoLoneWolf said:


> as for Che, he fought for what he believed was best for his country


Are you mad?!? By that logic, do you also admire Hitler? How about bin Laden? Just because a mass murderer believes his own bullshit does make him any less of a mass murderer!



ElPasoLoneWolf said:


> it was full of prostitution, drugs and gambling


News flash: It still is full of prostitution and drugs.



ElPasoLoneWolf said:


> *he fought to the death for his country and what he truly believed was a better future*, more than i can say for 99.9% of Americans today


He was born in Argentina. He received his due justice in Bolivia. The story goes that when he was finally surrounded and captured he called out: "Do not shoot! I am Che Guevara and I am worth more to you alive than dead." - Quite the tough guy...



ElPasoLoneWolf said:


> I PROBABLY KNOW MORE ABOUT CHE THAN YOU DO POPS SO DONT ASK ME TO EDUCATE MYSELF ABOUT A MAN I TRULY ADMIRE


Where I was raised, that ain't something to be proud of.



ElPasoLoneWolf said:


> And whats with your avatar? Proud of a failed proxy war that killed thousands of Americans for nothing?


I like RPD's avatar. I greatly appreciate the sacrifices of all of America's fighting men. Do not EVER piss on our vets! The only reason we "lost" Vietnam is because a bunch of pampered little turds (who worshiped murderers like Che Guevara) raised hell on college campuses and our spineless politicians were afraid of them. Our fighting men never lost a battle there and deserve the utmost respect.

But I do see why you call yourself ElPasoLoneWolf - I do not know too many Texans that take kindly to a commie symp.


----------



## Meangreen

Interesting article on the Vietnam war.

Did we really lose in Vietnam? - Michael Barone (usnews.com)


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

The Vietnam war was lost because the South Vietnamese had no desire to fight, when we left they had all the equipment to fight with but they just left it to the North as soon as we left. We were basically fighting for a people that had no desire to fight for themselves.


----------



## Lucky Jim

This quote by Gen. William Westmoreland sums up the way the wimpy US politicians messed up in Nam- _"Washington locked me into a defensive strategy, thereby preventing me bringing the war to a swift conclusion"._

PS- we're seeing the same gutless thing from Obama regarding Afghanistan, I could hardly believe my ears when I heard him say on TV- _"Our aim is not to defeat the Taliban but to contain them"_
Brit Prime Minister David Cameron is just as gutless.

The late great Gen. Douglas MacArthur had the right idea about how to fight wars- _"It is fatal to enter any war without the will to win it" _
And so did Stormin Norman Schwarzkopf_-"We need to DESTROY, not attack, not damage, not surround. I want to DESTROY the Republican Guard"_
And Winston Churchill- _"When I look round to see how we can win the war I see that there is only one sure path...and that is absolutely devastating, exterminating attack by very heavy bombers from this country upon the Nazi homeland"_


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf

Inor said:


> Are you mad?!? By that logic, do you also admire Hitler? How about bin Laden? . Just because a mass murderer believes his own bullshit does make him any less of a mass murderer!


I have more respect for any man who let's me know where he stands even if hes wrong than a man who acts like an angel and is nothing but a devil. Mass murderer for killing enemies soldiers? I suppose bush is somehow not a mass murder in your book since he had others do it for him? Where are the WMD patriot? 1 million dead *innocent* Iraqi's compared to a few hundred *enemy soldiers*, yeah Che is so horrible and our dear leaders good guys that have never hurt an innocent soul.



Inor said:


> News flash: It still is full of prostitution and drugs.


News Flash, nothing compared to this drug addicted nation. The hateful embargo we have on that country is the reason for all their problems. And as pathetically ineffective it is to remove the leadership we continue because we are sore loosers, Fidel is in great health and lives a privileged life, the only people hurt by the embargo are innocent Cubans, proud of that?



Inor said:


> He was born in Argentina. He received his due justice in Bolivia. The story goes that when he was finally surrounded and captured he called out: "Do not shoot! I am Che Guevara and I am worth more to you alive than dead." - Quite the tough guy...


Typical libtard to pick n choose parts of history to promote his view. They now have statues of him in Bolivia and he is admired throughout south america, he told the man who finally executed him to not hesitate and shoot, he did not scream, he bit his lip and took it like a man.



Inor said:


> Where I was raised, that ain't something to be proud of.


I could not possibly care less where you were raised. He had good intentions for his people and no intent to start wars or kill innocent people unlike our leaders and Operation North woods. Our scum government wanted to kill innocent people and blame cuba for it to start a war, only the great Kennedy stopped it and look what we did to him. Is that something to be proud of where you were raised?



Inor said:


> I like RPD's avatar. I greatly appreciate the sacrifices of all of America's fighting men. Do not EVER piss on our vets! The only reason we "lost" Vietnam is because a bunch of pampered little turds (who worshiped murderers like Che Guevara) raised hell on college campuses and our spineless politicians were afraid of them. Our fighting men never lost a battle there and deserve the utmost respect.


LOL!! Yeah sure buddy I suppose Ho chi min was protesting and beat us that way, I guess the Tet offensive was held on college campuses and not in Vietnam. You must be proud of the vets who fired on the Kent state students too hugh? You are just like extremist arabs, refuse to see anything but what you believe, one track mind, anything for the cause.



Inor said:


> But I do see why you call yourself ElPasoLoneWolf - I do not know too many Texans that take kindly to a commie symp.











Piss on you and your booty buddy.


----------



## tango

Are you for real??
What kind of sh&t is that?


----------



## alterego

rickkyw1720pf said:


> The Vietnam war was lost because the South Vietnamese had no desire to fight, when we left they had all the equipment to fight with but they just left it to the North as soon as we left. We were basically fighting for a people that had no desire to fight for themselves.


Replace Vietnam, with Liberal American, it will explain how the future of this country is already lost. Our countrymen have no desire to fight for there own freedoms.


----------



## Tripper52

ElPasoLoneWolf said:


> I have more respect for any man who let's me know where he stands even if hes wrong than a man who acts like an angel and is nothing but a devil. Mass murderer for killing enemies soldiers? I suppose bush is somehow not a mass murder in your book since he had others do it for him? Where are the WMD patriot? 1 million dead *innocent* Iraqi's compared to a few hundred *enemy soldiers*, yeah Che is so horrible and our dear leaders good guys that have never hurt an innocent soul.
> 
> News Flash, nothing compared to this drug addicted nation. The hateful embargo we have on that country is the reason for all their problems. And as pathetically ineffective it is to remove the leadership we continue because we are sore loosers, Fidel is in great health and lives a privileged life, the only people hurt by the embargo are innocent Cubans, proud of that?
> 
> Typical libtard to pick n choose parts of history to promote his view. They now have statues of him in Bolivia and he is admired throughout south america, he told the man who finally executed him to not hesitate and shoot, he did not scream, he bit his lip and took it like a man.
> 
> I could not possibly care less where you were raised. He had good intentions for his people and no intent to start wars or kill innocent people unlike our leaders and Operation North woods. Our scum government wanted to kill innocent people and blame cuba for it to start a war, only the great Kennedy stopped it and look what we did to him. Is that something to be proud of where you were raised?
> 
> LOL!! Yeah sure buddy I suppose Ho chi min was protesting and beat us that way, I guess the Tet offensive was held on college campuses and not in Vietnam. You must be proud of the vets who fired on the Kent state students too hugh? You are just like extremist arabs, refuse to see anything but what you believe, one track mind, anything for the cause.
> 
> View attachment 1974
> 
> 
> Piss on you and your booty buddy.


Hmmmmmmm....smells like troll to me:roll:


----------



## Inor

ElPasoLoneWolf said:


> I have more respect for any man who let's me know where he stands even if hes wrong than a man who acts like an angel and is nothing but a devil. Mass murderer for killing enemies soldiers? I suppose bush is somehow not a mass murder in your book since he had others do it for him? Where are the WMD patriot? 1 million dead *innocent* Iraqi's compared to a few hundred *enemy soldiers*, yeah Che is so horrible and our dear leaders good guys that have never hurt an innocent soul.
> 
> News Flash, nothing compared to this drug addicted nation. The hateful embargo we have on that country is the reason for all their problems. And as pathetically ineffective it is to remove the leadership we continue because we are sore loosers, Fidel is in great health and lives a privileged life, the only people hurt by the embargo are innocent Cubans, proud of that?
> 
> Typical libtard to pick n choose parts of history to promote his view. They now have statues of him in Bolivia and he is admired throughout south america, he told the man who finally executed him to not hesitate and shoot, he did not scream, he bit his lip and took it like a man.
> 
> I could not possibly care less where you were raised. He had good intentions for his people and no intent to start wars or kill innocent people unlike our leaders and Operation North woods. Our scum government wanted to kill innocent people and blame cuba for it to start a war, only the great Kennedy stopped it and look what we did to him. Is that something to be proud of where you were raised?
> 
> LOL!! Yeah sure buddy I suppose Ho chi min was protesting and beat us that way, I guess the Tet offensive was held on college campuses and not in Vietnam. You must be proud of the vets who fired on the Kent state students too hugh? You are just like extremist arabs, refuse to see anything but what you believe, one track mind, anything for the cause.
> 
> View attachment 1974
> 
> 
> Piss on you and your booty buddy.


ElPaso, I applaud you on your spirit. But you really need to get out of your mother's basement more often. I suggest you visit the library. Not only will you be able to read about what monsters your heros Che and Ho Chi Min really were, but you may also pick up on a few clues about punctuation and capitalization in the process. Move along little man.


----------



## Deebo

Im an by all means not a moderater, but I suggest "calming the tone down". Please?


----------



## Inor

Very sorry. I'll be good. For a while. If I have to. I guess.


----------



## Leon

Closed, again no more bickering. For those of you that are new it's the one thing that will get you permabanned faster than any other.


----------

